# stacking ..



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

commercial plowers.... what procedure do you guy's use to "stack" snow..?


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

It takes a lot of practice and your have to get to know the capability of your vehicle as well as the type of snow you are pushing. The trick is to go far enough into the pile so that you dont raise the blade over what you are carrying but not so far that you cant lift what you have accumulated. It also seems to work better when you are cleaning up your trail offs since you will have more loose snow in front of the blade. Keeping momentum going is good but dont go for "ramming" it. You will just find yourself stopping real fast, breaking parts, and getting hung up. Slowly lift the blade as you go into the pile but over a short enough distance so that your front isnt in the deep stuff. It sucks burying your front in a pile with no one around to help you out. Practice, Practice, Practice.
Ray


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks Ray, i guess it's an aquired skill.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I forgot about a small depression in front of my moms house when i was stacking. Truck sank right down to the frame. Luckily I wasnt out working, just doing my moms for free. spent about 45 min digging my truck out. Like everyone said, go slow, and try not to leave alot of snow to drive over, otherwise you can get hung up it that. You will get stuck, just keep a shovel and hopefully someone can pull you out.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I wait until I get to the pile and then raise the blade at the same time I'm driving forward. Pretty standard I suppose.:waving:


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Was cleaning up a bit today, and found that with the snow a little wetter, that I could push the tops of my piles back more and drive right up on the snow without getting stuck. Makes more room for the snow we expect later in the week.

Its called "planning ahead"


----------



## jscott (Dec 30, 2003)

Click on this link, click on the stacking clip. It will take a few seconds to load.

http://homepage.mac.com/jscott100/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------

